# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  Zion dinner

## cec1

﻿﻿. . . another brilliant dinner at the Chefs Table of Zion Restaurant with Jean Baptiste Piard, proprietor / Chef de Cuisine, & Directeur Tom Lupin.



After an _amuse bouche_ of wahoo, two dishes, one hot & another cold, comprised the first course  escargots from Burgundy, served in whipped potatoes, with pumpkin foam, jelly of parsley leaves, & roasted peanuts . . . alongside parsley-colored vegetable ravioli in garlic / pumpkin foam with parsley crisps.




The main course was squab (also sometimes called pigeon) prepared in a reduction sauce of creamy black garlic and red wine, with lemon-fried chickpeas flavored with zalatar, a Middle Eastern combination of spices such as oregano, thyme, sumac, & toasted sesame seeds. Grilled rapini & zucchini were served on the plate in juice of the squab with black garlic cream.




Dessert was carrot cake served with orange/carrot ice cream, sprinkled with Tonga beans, on a coulis of Grand Mariner & honey with turmeric.



The wine was a 2018 Chemin de Moscou of the Languedoc region in Southern France.


Sent from my iPad

----------


## Jim A

Yummy. We already have our chef's table reservation for next week!!!

We did the wine pairing last time. Do you usually opt for that Dennis or as you did here do you just order a bottle that you are in the mood for? Last time we did the wine pairing and it was excellent, but something to be said for just ordering a nice bottle too.

----------


## andynap

I don’t know Dennis but it looks more foo foo foam than food. One piece of rapini and zucchini?
Lots of foam tho.

----------


## cassidain

> I dont know Dennis but it looks more foo foo foam than food. One piece of rapini and zucchini?
> Lots of foam tho.



But, Andy, look on the bright side. Foo-Foo Foam more French than Italian or Mediterranean  :Big Laugh:

----------


## andynap

It was on my list for February since we didn’t make it last time but I’m changing my mind.

----------


## cec1

> It was on my list for February since we didn’t make it last time but I’m changing my mind.



Changing your mind is a good idea, Andy . . . I’m confident that it’s not your “cup of tea.”

----------


## andynap

> Changing your mind is a good idea, Andy . . . Im confident that its not your cup of tea.



Thanks to your review.  :Big Grin:

----------


## cec1

> Thanks to your review.



Mission accomplished!

----------


## GramChop

Oh my…what a beautiful meal, Dennis. 

Le *sigh*…
 :thumb up:

----------


## Reed

> ﻿﻿. . . another brilliant dinner at the “Chef’s Table” of Zion Restaurant with Jean Baptiste Piard, proprietor / Chef de Cuisine, & Directeur Tom Lupin.
> 
> 
> 
> After an _amuse bouche_ of wahoo, two dishes, one hot & another cold, comprised the first course — escargots from Burgundy, served in whipped potatoes, with pumpkin foam, jelly of parsley leaves, & roasted peanuts . . . alongside parsley-colored vegetable ravioli in garlic / pumpkin foam with parsley crisps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This meal looks like a "foodie" nirvana.  I will put it on our list.  The plate ups look devine.  Not a lot of restos on the island taking this kind of care of what they put out to their guests.

----------


## cec1

> Oh my…what a beautiful meal, Dennis. 
> 
> Le *sigh*…



Merci, Missy . . . it was beautiful to behold & enjoy.

I’m sorry, in this regard, that “foo foo” — i.e., an expression that’s meant, I believe, to suggest “frilly” or “fancy” — has entered into the responses of some to dining experiences that occasionally are posted on the Forum. It seems to me to be derogatory commentary in discussion that I prefer for gentle, even polite, exchange. But then, I’m what might be called a “back number” — out of date in many ways in a world that is very different from the time of my rearing.

----------


## JEK

> Merci, Missy . . . it was beautiful to behold & enjoy.
> 
> I’m sorry, in this regard, that “foo foo” — i.e., an expression that’s meant, I believe, to suggest “frilly” or “fancy” — has entered into the responses of some to dining experiences that occasionally are posted on the Forum. It seems to me to be derogatory commentary in discussion that I prefer for gentle, even polite, exchange. But then, I’m what might be called a “back number” — out of date in many ways in a world that is very different from the time of my rearing.



Cordiality never goes out of date.

----------


## andynap

> Merci, Missy . . . it was beautiful to behold & enjoy.
> 
> Im sorry, in this regard, that foo foo  i.e., an expression thats meant, I believe, to suggest frilly or fancy  has entered into the responses of some to dining experiences that occasionally are posted on the Forum. It seems to me to be derogatory commentary in discussion that I prefer for gentle, even polite, exchange. But then, Im what might be called a back number  out of date in many ways in a world that is very different from the time of my rearing.



Hey Dennis- I dont  know why youre taking my comments personally. It has nothing to do with you. Its my perception of a restaurant substituting glitz over food thats all. I didnt realize the term foo foo foam was so offensive.  :Party:

----------


## cec1

> Hey Dennis- I dont  know why youre taking my comments personally. It has nothing to do with you. Its my perception of a restaurant substituting glitz over food thats all. I didnt realize the term foo foo foam was so offensive.



Andy . . . Im sure that you remember days of MikeR posting . . . originating, I believe, foo foo as a disparaging assessment of a restaurant. And please also understand that my remarks are not a reflection of any sense of personal offense . . . I tried to be clear that I simply prefer language that is not loaded in a judgmental way. Its the way I was reared.

I believe, moreover, that you were a litigator in your career as an attorney. My practice, by contrast, was primarily as a councilor, seeking ways to eliminate judgmental commentary in conversation. I think that theres an embedded, professional, inherent difference in the approaches of each of us in characterizing fact situations . . . even perception of a meal.

Its very important to me to wish for you an enjoyable, even happy return to SBH. I think that we were together one evening at Mayas Restaurant on your last visit . . . with Amy & Phil & your charming son, Chris, & his lovely companion, Michelle. The evening still stands out for me as very special. I also recall times at the legendary Hideaway with you & Phyllis . . . and a great evening with you, Phyllis, Dan & Julianne, & others at Pipiri Palace.

Restaurant Zion probably, as I said, isnt a good fit for you . . . so its valuable that there was this exchange of information.  Fortunately, as our friend Phil says, . . . so many restaurants & so little time! Heres a toast to wishing you a return to the island in an experience that meets all of the expectations of your memories & dining reviews that have resonated with you!

----------


## andynap

Thank you for your memories that stand out to me too and to my forthcoming trip. It will be 3 years since we last shared dinner.  Sorry you wont be there this time.

----------


## Cwater

> Andy . . . I’m sure that you remember days of MikeR posting . . . originating, I believe, “foo foo” as a disparaging assessment of a restaurant. And please also understand that my remarks are not a reflection of any sense of “personal” offense . . . I tried to be clear that I simply prefer language that is not “loaded” in a judgmental way. It’s the way I was reared.
> 
> I believe, moreover, that you were a litigator in your career as an attorney. My practice, by contrast, was primarily as a councilor, seeking ways to eliminate judgmental commentary in conversation. I think that there’s an embedded, professional, inherent difference in the approaches of each of us in characterizing fact situations . . . even perception of a meal.
> 
> It’s very important to me to wish for you an enjoyable, even happy return to SBH. I think that we were together one evening at Maya’s Restaurant on your last visit . . . with Amy & Phil & your charming son, Chris, & his lovely companion, Michelle. The evening still stands out for me as very special. I also recall times at the legendary “Hideaway” with you & Phyllis . . . and a great evening with you, Phyllis, Dan & Julianne, & others at Pipiri Palace.
> 
> Restaurant Zion probably, as I said, isn’t a good fit for you . . . so it’s valuable that there was this exchange of information.  Fortunately, as our friend Phil says, “. . . so many restaurants & so little time!” Here’s a “toast” to wishing you a return to the island in an experience that meets all of the expectations of your memories & dining reviews that have resonated with you!



The beauty of our wonderful island is that some restaurants are great fits some are not.  The island over the years is evolving and changing.  However there is a wonderful hook that pulls all of us back.  That is the beauty of this site.  Everyone here loves St. Barths.  I loved the chefs table at Zion last year.  Will not do it this year just do to the fact that it was so hot and so close to the ovens.  The food however was amazing.  Cheryl and I will still make Zion a must visit next May.  See you on the beach after a wonderful night of amazing food.

----------


## Reed

That damn foam will get you every time!  I stupidly put it on a menu I did for a very upscale pre-wedding gig last year.  Service was out of a garage using rental ovens.  Butternut squash bisque served in a mini pumpkin with mascarpone foam.  The foam would dissolve when the lid was put on the pumpkin before serving.  The mother of the groom was SO excited by the menu and mentioned the pumpkin with the foam numerous times so we had to get it right. Lots of stress in my kitchen when we were doing the run through the day before. Somehow the chef figured something out and viola! pumpkin lid removed and frothy foam on top of the soup.  MOG was delighted.

----------


## elgreaux

> The beauty of our wonderful island is that some restaurants are great fits some are not.  The island over the years is evolving and changing.  However there is a wonderful hook that pulls all of us back.  That is the beauty of this site.  Everyone here loves St. Barths.  I loved the chefs table at Zion last year.  Will not do it this year just do to the fact that it was so hot and so close to the ovens.  The food however was amazing.  Cheryl and I will still make Zion a must visit next May.  See you on the beach after a wonderful night of amazing food.



the other night when we were there the tasting menu was also an option at the table, not sure if that means the entire table has to go that way or if it can be per person...

----------


## amyb

> That damn foam will get you every time!  I stupidly put it on a menu I did for a very upscale pre-wedding gig last year.  Service was out of a garage using rental ovens.  Butternut squash bisque served in a mini pumpkin with mascarpone foam.  The foam would dissolve when the lid was put on the pumpkin before serving.  The mother of the groom was SO excited by the menu and mentioned the pumpkin with the foam numerous times so we had to get it right. Lots of stress in my kitchen when we were doing the run through the day before. Somehow the chef figured something out and viola! pumpkin lid removed and frothy foam on top of the soup.  MOG was delighted.



Good story about the trials and tribulations of food prep and service. Glad to see  you pulled it off.

----------


## NancySC

Like the Seinfeld show that foam.

----------


## Jim A

> It was on my list for February since we didnt make it last time but Im changing my mind.



Hi Andy. Check out the regular menu at Zion and see what you think. You dont have to opt for the chefs table. We only have done the chefs table there, but when you do and since you are sitting looking into the kitchen, you also get the benefit of watching all of the other orders and IMHO they look pretty tasty also, but with perhaps less foam.

----------


## Rosemary

Andy, how wonderful that you are returning in February.  I am so happy for you.

----------


## andynap

> Hi Andy. Check out the “regular menu” at Zion and see what you think. You don’t have to opt for the chefs table. We only have done the chefs table there, but when you do and since you are sitting looking into the kitchen, you also get the benefit of watching all of the other orders and IMHO they look pretty tasty also, but with perhaps less “foam”.



Thanks. I’ll take a look.

----------


## andynap

> Andy, how wonderful that you are returning in February.  I am so happy for you.



Thank you Rosemary.

----------


## cassidain

> Andy, how wonderful that you are returning in February.  I am so happy for you.



Very sweet sentiment, Rosemary

----------


## Rosemary

> Very sweet sentiment, Rosemary



From the heart, Cassidain. Let's celebrate all the happiness we can.

----------


## cec1

Nothing that I can I add to this message, except to say that it’s “spot on!”

----------

